# Marshall SC20C vs SV20C



## Nino Rafanelli (Jan 24, 2018)

Wondering how different these two combos sound, especially with a volume control in the loop of the SV20C to mimic a master volume similar to the SC20C.

I have the SC20C, and it nails the JCM roar, but feel like the SV20C clips I've heard is definitely more true to the 1987x I used to have. I played a SV20C in store, but it was so loud that I didn't spend more than 3 mins with it. Now I wonder if a JHS black box in the loop would make it more tolerable while giving me the true plexi tone.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Some folks at the Marshal forum say the JHS LBB works wonders, others say the opposite.

The consensus is that it is not a bedroom/home amp unless using a decent attenuator.


----------



## Nino Rafanelli (Jan 24, 2018)

They are loud! The SC20C is useable with the MV, but is a little thin at super low volume. It shines with the MV pushed up past 3.5-4.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the SV20C. I tried using an EQ through the loop to limit the volume, but I felt it sacrificed too much tone compared to an attenuator. If you're chasing the 1987x tone, the SV is probably as close as you'll get in a smaller Marshall. But budget a good attenuator with it.

I've seen suggestions on the Marshall Forum that attenuating an SC20 opens it up too.


----------



## Nino Rafanelli (Jan 24, 2018)

Any opinion on the Buyers PS1 or Weber Minimass for these amps?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

For the attenuator - I would (I did actually  ) go with ToneKing Ironman II Mini (up to 30W)








Tone King Ironman II Mini 30-watt Reactive Power Attenuator


Passive 30W Tube Guitar Amplifier Attenuator Pedal with Line Output, 8-ohm Operation, and Footswitchable Boost




www.sweetwater.com





I don't know where in Canada we can get it (I got mine used from L&M Gear Hunter, and I know there was one about a year ago here on the forum)


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've heard good things about Weber.

The attenuator I use on my SV20C I built following the instructions on the Marshall Forum. I think it's great. I also allowed a footswitch 'stage' in mine, so I can use it as a solo boost without affecting my tone. If you're handy, you should have a look at it.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

bigboki said:


> For the attenuator - I would (I did actually  ) go with ToneKing Ironman II Mini (up to 30W)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Electricmojo guitars carries Toneking, not sure if they’re in stock though?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Does the 5w mode on the SV20C not knock it down enough?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

No, being a non-master volume amp, and the channels have to be cranked pretty good to get the tone out of it. I run the channels jumpered, normal about 5, high treble about 8.

Even on 5W it's still really loud.


----------



## Nino Rafanelli (Jan 24, 2018)

dwagar said:


> I've heard good things about Weber.
> 
> The attenuator I use on my SV20C I built following the instructions on the Marshall Forum. I think it's great. I also allowed a footswitch 'stage' in mine, so I can use it as a solo boost without affecting my tone. If you're handy, you should have a look at it.


This interests me. How hard were parts to get? I've heard a lot about the JohnH build, is it really thay good? What commercial attenuator would you compare it to?

I have some experience building, so this might be a great option.

Thanks!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The parts weren't hard to find. I ordered the resistors from Mouser, I guess you can save $ buying from China, but I'm a 'I want it right now' more than a 'save some $' kinda guy. The coil came from Solen. Some of the parts I picked up locally too. And of course Amazon, for the box, cable to the footswitch, etc.

I built the M2 design, I left out the -14dB stage, but I added a footswitched -3.5dB stage (it runs 'on', switch off for solo), so mine has -7dB (always on), -7dB and -3.5dB (switchable on the box) and -3.5dB on the footswitch. But I don't use the amp at home, just with the band.

I think it's brilliant with one caveat. I built mine for this amp. It'll work with any amp up to 50W, but I think if I was going to be using it with other amps, and at home, I would have left the -14 stage in. And for most use, you may not want to bother with the footswitch. I think John said I was the first guy to build one. It's perfect for what I want.

I can't compare it to other attenuators, the only other one I own is a THD, which I could have used, but I thought I'd try this design. IMO it's better, very transparent.

I run the SV20C pretty cranked to get the tone I want. I've taken all my pedals off my pedalboard, except for my tuner and wireless. There's no way I could use this amp without an attenuator. Here's a pic, looks like I took it before I put the LED in the footswitch.


----------



## Nino Rafanelli (Jan 24, 2018)

Great info. I pulled the trigger on a SV20C and should have it later this week to compare to my SC20C. I will try the JHS Little Black Amp Box in the effects loop and see what it sounds like. If it's close to the plexi tone I'm searching for, my may build the JohnH box as well. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Nino Rafanelli (Jan 24, 2018)

Tried out the SV20C and compared it to my SC20C. The SC20C is staying. The SV20C needs to be LOUD, and even attenuated, it needs to be much louder than the SC20C to achieve the same width of tone. The SC20C sounded better at almost all volumes, but especially when turned down. I can make the SC20C sound very close to the Plexi, but not the other way around. The SC20C is definitely a keeper!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Good choice. I don't know what Marshall was thinking advertising the SV20 as a home amp. 

You could also try an attenuator on the SC20, then you can crank it up a bit more and keep the lower volume.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Nino Rafanelli said:


> Tried out the SV20C and compared it to my SC20C. The SC20C is staying. The SV20C needs to be LOUD, and even attenuated, it needs to be much louder than the SC20C to achieve the same width of tone. The SC20C sounded better at almost all volumes, but especially when turned down. I can make the SC20C sound very close to the Plexi, but not the other way around. The SC20C is definitely a keeper!


Thanks this is good to know! I've heard the opposite from some other folks that said that with some pedals they could get the SV20 to sound like the SC20. I keep going back and forth between the two and may just have to try them both out myself like you did.


----------



## Nino Rafanelli (Jan 24, 2018)

I heard the same and that's why I was gasing for the SV20C. It's not even close after trying them side by side. The SC20C is the way to go. Crank the mids, roll off the gain and you are in Plexi territory without problem. I also had a G10m greenback which is killer for the SV20C.


----------

